# Jungle rot treatment



## cwgrl23

Help me please! I need to know what my dad can use on his jungle rot that he got from Nam. It is getting really bad and his regular Dr is out of ideas. He has tried soaking them in tea, vinegar and covering them in vicks vapor rub. 

Some background info, my dad is disabled and once he puts his shoes on in the morning they can not come off till evening. If he takes them off during the day, he can not get them back on and he can not walk without them on. He is here for Thanksgiving and I would like to help him out if I can. I have access to 3 different health food stores.

Please help!

Carrie in SD


----------



## Marchwind

Have you tried Tea Tree oil? I assume this is a fungal infection. If it is a fungus Tea tree should at least help. You could try soaking his feet in warm water with tea tree oil in it. Or put Tea Tree oil on directly to areas that are effected. I'm sorry I don't know much about Jungle Rot.


----------



## marvella

is he diabetic? if so getting his sugar under control will help.

i agree with tea tree oil. it'll clear up everything from strep throat, poison ivy and ahtlete's foot. it is definitely worth a try.

also, try sprinkling alum powder in his shoes before he puts them on. my son got a weird rash (later infection- long story) from his tennis shoes. the alum cleared it up.


----------



## Kee Wan

I have a couple of ideas. 

First, what I have used for many different infections in the past, Far IR light. Exposure several times a day for some weeks has totally eliminated several bacterial and fungal infections that I have had. 

You can get IR lights on various vibrators, and through the mail...google it, there are plenty. 


A friend of mine also has used a product called "Ozontaed Olive Oil" to help infections like this. OOO is simply olive oil that has had ozone bubbled through it, making it a thick salve as opposed to an oil. IT's opaque, and you sure can smell the ozone when you use it. Dad used it on his Athletes foot, twice a day for abotu three weeks, and it was gone - and in 5 years it has not returned. 

For info on OOO, see:
http://ozonatedoils.com/index.htm
http://ozonatedoliveoil.com/
http://www.ghchealth.com/ozonated-olive-oil.php


----------



## crtreedude

Not sure how well it will work but understand most fungus need two things - moisture and the right PH. Work at changing both.


----------



## Rocky Fields

Hey.

He needs to go to a VA hospital and get help. Tell him to use his benefits and quit screwing around with civi doctors.

BTW: A soak in epsom salts dissolved in warm water could offer some relief.

RF


----------



## Sher

If he has the time and patience..I would clean his feet really well and then I would put a layer of honey over them and lightly wrap them. Keep them this way for at least a few hours. Most "bugs" cannot live in honey.

Please thank your dad for his service. May God bless him and heal him.

P.S. You may want to read this for the honey treatment.


----------



## Jimmy B

Get a plastic tub the size of a shoe box. Put in it half rubbing alcohol and half peroxide. Soak one foot at at time for a half and hour each. Do this twice a day for a week. You can use the same solution at least 3 days. Get rid of infected shoes. Have a couple pairs of shoes he can switch out from and disinfect in between. During the working hours rub Tolfinate (OTC cream) on feet and always where white socks until symtoms go away.

JB


----------



## Junkman

DH was treated with Lamasil. Doc said it was coming from inside his body so topical things would not help. BUT, it is VERY EXPENSIVE. As someone mentioned, he should check with the VA Hospital/doctors near you. Treatment should be reasonable there. Good luck. Jklady


----------



## heelpin

Get some Miracle II soap and Neutralizer, do the soaks, spray with the Neutralizer and take the Neutralizer internally. 
The literature is confusing and unbelievable, don't let it keep you from trying it. I have spent a lot of money on supplements and alternative rememdies in the last 20 years and very few live up to their billing, this one does, its one product that I will continue to use.
If you decide to try it be sure and search out the best price, I get mine by the gallon for the best price, think it was around 43.00 on my last order.


----------



## Feral Nature

Order him a pair of Crocs shoes. They are antifungal and antibacterial. They have arch supports and are very comfy. They can be washed in water and even washed with a weak bleach solution. I have 2 pairs and find myself wearing them around the pasture even instead of my boots. Also, I wear them in town. Actually, everywhere.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crocs

http://www.crocs.com/ 


This one has "silver" in it to promote healing/foot health:

http://shop.crocs.com/pc-48-4-silve...411p&subsectionname=footwear&section=products


----------



## cwgrl23

Ok thought I would do an update on my dad's feet. First off, his VA Dr has done everything she knew how to do to treat this. My dad has a very weird body and most medicines don't work on him. He was given 6 novicane shots to have a root canal and none of them worked. He just had to sit there and bear it.

Any way this is what he did. First we started spraying his shoes and brace with lysol disinfecting spray. (He has to have speacial shoes so no crocs.) Every morning and night we would rub his feet with an antibactrial gel -hand santizer stuff. This seemed to slow things down and at least cut some of the nasty rotten smell coming from his feet. While they were here, I took my mom to a beauty supply store and we got a type of formeldihyde (sp?) that is used to soak combs and sissors and such. This stuff is anti bacterial, anti fungal and will even take care of the AIDS virus. The first night he soaked his feet in this stuff, there was lots of chucks of feet at the bottome of the pan. His brace was also soaked in a seperate pan. He soaked them morning and night for 3 days. Since then, he has not had any problem with jungle rot. 

Hope this helps someone. 

Dad said it kind of put a calus on the bottome of feet.

Carrie in SD


----------

